#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  meyer sound LEO

## Bazeman

Ga denk ik een "gevaarlijke" vraag stellen, maar doe het toch....

Ik zat net pas even goed in de specsheet van het LEO systeem van Meyer te kijken en eigenlijk viel mijn mond open van verbazing.... De LEO kast telt welgeteld 2x15" speakers en 2x compresiedrivers met een 4" diafragma. Mag ik vragen wat daar revolutionair aan is en hoe er gedacht wordt dat daar het beste geluid tot nu toe uit gerealiseerd kan worden???

Ik zie hier vaak leden die al helemaal uit hun dak gaan van een kastje van 45kg of minder, terwijl deze kast met welgeteld 4 speakers 120kg schoon aan de haak weegt. 

Ook vindt ik het nog steeds heel bijzonder dat Meyer sound blijkbaar niet onderhevig is aan het feit dat hoog hoorns in een line array een maximale afstand van elkaar mogen hebben, doordat ze rechthoekige platte kasten hebben, zodat ook voor de hogere frequenties (~8kHz en hoger) de benodigde aansluiting tussen de hoorns er nog steeds is. Dat Meyer nog nooit "echte" gemeten 2 en 3D spreiding plots vrijgegeven heeft zegt volgens mij al genoeg. (Correctie: Er zijn geen "plots" beschikbaar van een losse gemeten kast, EASE data is er inmiddels inderdaad wel) De gegevens in mapp zijn in ieder geval niet _direct_ afkomstig van high-res metingen _dwz_ in ieder geval gesmooth / aangepast om "mooiere" plaatjes te genereren.

Horizontaal kan de spreiding van deze kast (verre (mijn mening)) van ideaal en contant zijn. De 2x 15" speakers zitten zover uit elkaar dat 90 graden spreiding alleen nog bereikt kan worden als het crossover op 500Hz of lager zit. Dat betekent dat de drivers alles er boven moeten doen..... Echt mooi _HIFI_ top hoog heb ik ook nog nooit uit een driver gehoord met een 4" diafragma. De bovenstaande "aannemingen" baseer ik op het feit van de natuurkundige wetten die volgens mij voor iedereen gelden.

Kom maar met het relaas zou ik zeggen.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ga denk ik een "gevaarlijke" vraag stellen, maar doe het toch....
> 
> Ik zat net pas even goed in de specsheet van het LEO systeem van Meyer te kijken en eigenlijk viel mijn mond open van verbazing.... De LEO kast telt welgeteld 2x15" speakers en 2x compresiedrivers met een 4" diafragma. Mag ik vragen wat daar revolutionair aan is en hoe er gedacht wordt dat daar het beste geluid tot nu toe uit gerealiseerd kan worden???
> 
> Ik zie hier vaak leden die al helemaal uit hun dak gaan van een kastje van 45kg of minder, terwijl deze kast met welgeteld 4 speakers 120kg schoon aan de haak weegt. 
> 
> Ook vindt ik het nog steeds heel bijzonder dat Meyer sound blijkbaar niet onderhevig is aan het feit dat hoog hoorns in een line array een maximale afstand van elkaar mogen hebben, doordat ze rechthoekige platte kasten hebben, zodat ook voor de hogere frequenties (~8kHz en hoger) de aansluiting tussen de hoorns er nog steeds is. Dat Meyer nog nooit "echte" gemeten 2 en 3D spreiding plots vrijgegeven heeft zegt volgens mij al genoeg. De gegevens in mapp zijn in ieder geval niet direct afkomstig van high-res metingen of in ieder geval zwaar gesmooth en aangepast.
> 
> Ook horizontaal kan de spreiding van deze kast verre van ideaal en contant zijn. De 2x 15" speakers zitten zover uit elkaar dat 90 graden spreiding alleen nog bereikt kan worden als het crossover op 500Hz of lager zit. Dat betekent dat de drivers alles er boven moeten doen..... Echt mooi HIFI top hoog heb ik nog nooit uit een driver gehoord met een 4" diafragma.
> ...




Is vrij gemakkelijk... weekje Magu of 6o6 doen... weet je meteen waarom ze het kunnen.

Heb vanmiddag hier nog weer lesgegeven in het denkfouten in line-achtige opstellingen. Laten we het erop houden dat die dubbele 15"s - net zo als de MidLow's in  Kloing&Freitag Line212 en daarvoor de Meyer UPM overigens - natuurlijk niet hetzelfde signaal hoeven te hebben. Laten we het erop houden dat de ene iets eerder stopt, en de andere iets verder doorloopt. 

Leuke aanname dat ze hetzelfde doen, voor een verkoper die het niet snapt een standaard denkfout. Die 3-d-plots zijn argumenten om die verkoper te ondersteunen in z'n wankele verhaal -  dat overigens door iedereen die Magu of 6o6 wel eens voor een week op de koffie heeft gehad meteen ontkracht wordt - dat bijvoorbeeld de inkoppelafstand 1/2 lambda is. Meteen zijn dan de rapen gaar, en krijgen we de bloedgroepentheorie tussen de 2 teams mannen die de markt "bepalen", want anderen vinden daar een 1/3 lamda al genoeg om af te koppelen. 

Verder heeft Meyer 1 (ik zeg één !) truukje wat niemand opvalt, en iedereen veronachtzaamt - inclusief een paar serieuze copy-cats uit voorbij het oosten van de landsgrens-  en dat gaat over analoge filtering. Een filter is tijd, en tijd is filteren in de wisselstroomtheorie. 

Als jullie een serieus meetsysteem hebben mag je de HD-1 wel komen lenen hier, de rest is namelijk nog steeds een afgeleide van dat dingetje. Terug in de tijd, zeg maar. 



oh ja.... mooi top hoog op hifi-niveau uit een 4x2" wordt vernaggeld door de hoorn, tenzij je die hoorn compenseert. 
Aangezien iedereen die 4x2"compressiedriver bij James B Lansing koopt, en, omdat die gokkastenboer uit het zuiden des lands ieder jaar de AEG - later de HarmanKardon club- volledige complete stand op de Music en HArmony opkocht,  ---- een stand waar alle 2450's met hoorns etc overvloedig op voorraad waren, maar de bijbehorende hoorncompenserende processoren nooit. --- zijn de meest gebruikte drivers en hoorns nog nooit goed gecompenseerd in de handel gekomen. Vorige week nog 4 kasten weggehangen met 2450's erin, en deugdelijke processing. Toppie. 

Ook de DH1A van EV -- de meest onderschatte 4x2driver ooit - betrouwbaarheid was minder, misschien door de kast en systeem waarin hij hing, maar - klonk altijd helemaal te gek.

Last but not least heb ik al meer mensen met behoorlijke theorieën over geluid ( ex BritRow, en nog wat andere serieuze mega-watt-plus-clubs - maar nog nooit van Meyer gehoord hebbend) op een zondagavond in juli op een open-air feestje bekeerd. Sterker nog : die zetten nu hun voet tussen je deur.................

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat Meyer nog nooit "echte" gemeten 2 en 3D spreiding plots vrijgegeven heeft zegt volgens mij al genoeg. De gegevens in mapp zijn in ieder geval niet direct afkomstig van high-res metingen of in ieder geval zwaar gesmooth en aangepast.



Nee hoor, sterker nog, zo de waard is vertrouwt-ie zn gasten?






> .....of in ieder geval zwaar gesmooth en aangepast.



dit zou ik aanpassen, dit kon je wel eens een kort geding opleveren, ....

----------


## Bazeman

Leuke uiteenzetting maar ik lees geen enkel goed onderbouwd en feitelijke uitleg waarom dit systeem zo bijzonder en revolutionair is.

Dat de 2 15" speakers niet hetzelfde gefilterd zijn prima. Juist daarom kan het systeem nooit een fatsoenlijk en gelijkmatige spreiding hebben. Zeker niet met de fysieke afstand tussen de drivers. De spreiding is dan direct niet meer symmetrisch namelijk.... of hangen ze aan 1 kant de kasten op zijn kop neer?. Lekker handig.

Ook de output kan verre van revolutionair zijn, zeker als het "truukje" met de filtering van de 15" uitgevoerd wordt... hoeveel 15" speakers doen dan het mid deel??? Juist 1... Hoeveel dB rendement heeft 1 15" max, 97dB? Hoogstwaarschijnlijk lager in deze kast aangezien de speakers tot 50Hz doorlopen en dus ook slag moeten kunnen maken en dus slaper opgehangen zijn en dus een lager rendement hebben. Deze ene 15" gaat het never ever beter doen dan in een systeem met 4x6,5" of 4x8" merken even buitenwege gelaten..

Nog even tussendoor gezegd, ben ik zeker geen verkoper maar ben ik al 15 jaar dagelijks bezig met metingen en instellen van speakers op component niveau en het ontwikkelen van filter en versterker elektronica. Gebruikte meetsystemen zijn van mlssa en Monkey Forrest waarmee ik metingen kan doen op 1 graden nauwkeurig (automatische draaitafel) en daarmee de "echte" spreiding plots van diverse systemen heb blootgelegd. Ook heb ik regelmatig contact met anselm goertz van de universiteit Aachen die al veel metingen heeft gedaan en gepubliceerd van allerlei merken, maar meneer Meyer is hier niet van gediend...Ook heb ik seminars gevolgd van klippel, metingen gedaan en meet resultaten geanalyseerd van zijn systeem. Ik vertrouw de expertise van deze "niet commerciële" natuurkundige professoren toch wel boven de "commercieel" en aan meyer gelinkte meneer magu of 6o6...

Nog even ter verduidelijking, het is niet mijn doel om meyer of dit systeem af te kraken of er tegen te schoppen alleen in of voor mijn eigen belang. (nogmaals ik schrijf dit onder mijn persoonlijke titel) Ik wil graag van de "kenners" een onderbouwd verhaal horen, hoe meyer de natuurwetten weet te omzeilen in hun systemen tov alle andere. Misschien kan 1 van jullie mij wel "bekeren"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bazeman

> Dit zou ik aanpassen, dit kon je wel eens een kort geding opleveren, ....



Heeft meyer iets te verbergen dan? Met dit soort "dreigementen" ga je het bijna vermoeden. Ik zeg bij deze dat ik deze uitspraak op persoonlijke basis en ervaring doe en dat mijn toevallige werkgever hier niets mee te maken heeft.

----------


## Bazeman

Wat betreft het hoog uit een driver met 4" diafragma. Je kan je helemaal een ons compenseren (eq) maar feit blijft dat in een 3" of kleiner met een 1,5" of 1" exit toch echt minder vervorming optreedt in het top hoog met hoger rendement. Het diafragma is namelijk veel lichter. Of vindt je dat er uit een 4" breedband HIFI speakertje ook net zo mooi hoog komt als een 1" tweeter? Feitelijk heb je het over hetzelfde verhaal.

Compensatie voor de hoorn... kun je dat uitleggen? Je kunt namelijk alleen, lineaire compensatie gebruiken hiervoor, dus eq, net als iedereen... vervorming die fysiek optreedt kun je nooit weghalen, of alleen door de grond toon te verwijderen..... zelfs als dat zou kunnen met de meest complexe dsp oplossing dan zou dit voor zoveel delay zorgen dat de systemen voor live toepassingen onbruikbaar zijn...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Leuke uiteenzetting maar ik lees geen enkel goed onderbouwd en feitelijke uitleg waarom dit systeem zo bijzonder en revolutionair.
> 
> Dat de 2 15" speakers niet hetzelfde gefilterd zijn prima. Juist daarom kan het systeem nooit een fatsoenlijk en gelijkmatige spreiding hebben. Zeker niet met de fysieke afstand tussen de drivers. De spreiding is dan direct niet meer symmetrisch namelijk.... of hangen ze aan 1 kant de kasten op zijn kop neer?. Lekker handig.
> 
> Ook de output kan verre van revolutionair zijn, zeker als het "truukje" met de filtering van de 15" uitgevoerd wordt... hoeveel 15" speakers doen dan het mid deel??? Juist 1... Hoeveel dB rendement heeft 1 15" max, 97dB? Hoogstwaarschijnlijk lager in deze kast aangezien de speakers tot 50Hz doorlopen en dus ook slag moeten kunnen maken en dus slaper opgehangen zijn en dus een lager rendement hebben. Deze ene 15" gaat het never ever beter doen dan in een systeem met 4x6,5" of 4x8" merken even buitenwege gelaten..
> 
> Nog even tussendoor gezegd, ben ik zeker geen verkoper maar ben ik al 15 jaar dagelijks bezig met metingen en instellen van speakers op component niveau. Gebruikte meetsystemen van mlssa en Monkey Forrest waarmee ik metingen kan doen op 1 graden nauwkeurig en daarmee de "echte" spreiding plots van diverse systemen heb blootgelegd. Ook heb ik regelmatig contact met anselm goertz van de universiteit Aachen die al veel metingen heeft gedaan en gepubliceerd van allerlei merken, maar meneer Meyer is hier niet van gediend...



sjammer. Volgens mij sta je je zelf nu zwaar te diskwalificeren. 

Meneer Goertz ken ik niet, alhoewel ik graag zijn meetmike's eens ijken zou - daar zit af-fabriek bij DPA en B&K zomaar een 50% afwijking in... Een van de redenen dat Meyer zijn systemen daarvoor niet beschikbaar stelt (-en als je dan toch wilt meten: huur toch fijn een set voor een week...)

Verder ben ik niet onder de indruk van melissa - werd door AEG al gebruikt in de PWA in HCC denhaag - maar 1 graad nauwkeurig is een heftige tolerantie : 1/360 = 0,27 % - erg weinig voor een meetsysteem, en al helemaal op 10kHz. Dr. Fluke haalt dat alleen in de hele zware klasses...


Maar coherente trillingsbonnen hebben natuurkijk sinds Christiaan Huygens (1692) al een aantal wetten, waaronder die 1/3e lambda. Blijf je daar vandaan, dan gaan ze als punt fungeren op grotere afstanden in het gehele veld. Kom je daar boven dan filter je er eentje af. Mijn oren - op 20 of 40 of 80 meter horen dat echt niet. En de denkfout is dat daar op 1 meter wel wat te horen is. Maar daar woont niemand, dus dat zal me ... roesten.

Ik denk dat we hier meteen de oorzaak van het succes van SP zien. Net zoals bij KlingFreitag en KS Bell en PSE en nog 12 van dat soort noord-Europese CAO-speakerbouwertjes: als ze er 20 per week verschepen gaat de vlag uit. Als een Meyer / of R&H / of RCF / of EV  of JBL er geen 100 per dag doen gaat de stormbal omhoog.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Heeft meyer iets te verbergen dan? Met dit soort "dreigementen" ga je het bijna vermoeden. Ik zeg bij deze dat ik deze uitspraak op persoonlijke basis en ervaring doe en dat mijn toevallige werkgever hier niets mee te maken heeft.



Ik weet een club die een paar Amerikaanse advocaten in de nek kreeg na het kopieren van een MSL-systeem. Gewaarschuwd mens telt voor 2. Leef je uit.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .... compenseren (eq) ...



eh, eq, toch niet zo'n fase-verkruimelend onding? Op z'n minst dan een looptijd-gecorrigeerd - ComplementaryPhase - eq? 
CP10 googlen, en dan terug komen. 

Je moet looptijd corrigeren, en de filters buitenboord houden in je responsie. Ik ga morgen  - from scratch - met 2x15 + 2x7 + 2425J in 1 kast klooien, en alleen met delaytijden en volume proberen in de buurt van een HD-1 te komen. 
Die grondtoon eruit halen dmv analoge filters heb je nog nooit van gehoord dus. Ik zou dit topic vooral aan mn baas laten lezen.
CP10 is toch echt te vinden met google...

Maar aangezien er bij/voor Meyer wereldwijd over de 1000 man/vrouw werken, en ze minstens 30 man op het eigenlijke MeyerSoundLabs service en onderhoud hebben zitten in de USA alleen al - denk ik dat ze er geen zak van snappen. Het is - na een paar hele grote jongens -- die ook auto-speakers en laptop-speakers bouwen-- de eerste compleet onafhankelijke speakerbouwer die niet hoeft te liften op de versterker-tak, de microfoontak, de galmtak, of de mengtafeltak van de holding. 

Sta ik laatst weer op LasVegas McCarann - en daar hingen per monitor voor vluchtgegevens - weer geen SP mini's...  en ik heb ook nog geen Chinese imitatie van de UPM-1P gezien. Verder zie ik weinig SP bij de shows daar, ook de bars en clubs doen het schijnbaar prima zonder SP. Wel kom ik dvd's tegen waar ome John persoonlijk bedankt wordt voor zijn inbrengdoor de artiesen in kwestie. 

Ikke dus ff niet consternatie begrijp??? LEO is de 15" versie van de Milo en dus eigenlijk de grote broer. Of, waar Milo als 12" ooit tot grote neef van M3D werd benoemd, hebben ze nu de lijn uitgebouwd met een erg grote neef. 
En ja, het gaat hard. En nee, het klinkt niet. Okee, alleen 800 meter verderop, waar een taxichauffeur mij later een biertje over aanbiedt, en me bedankt voor de sound van een fatsoenlijk time-gecorigeerd setje.

Voor de goede orde, ik heb ooit een avond genoten van de ShowBand SP-mini's in Amsterdam. 
Maar Spijker moet niet tegen Ferrari zeuren, en al helemaal niet als je een kijkje in de keuken daar kunt krijgen...

----------


## Bazeman

Nou nou, wat een heftige reacties... Niet dat ik verbaasd ben gezien mijn openingszin in de topic opening  :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb net duidelijk vermeld dat ik dit op persoonlijke basis schrijf, en ik heb geen enkel verwijs zelf naar SP gemaakt dat wij zoveel beter zouden zijn. Ik heb alleen gevraagd om uitleg, op basis dat de "kenners" dit systeem toch zelf als revolutionair in de markt zetten en de meest fantasierijke performance toedichten. (geen last van het "verwaaien" van het geluid door de wind bv waardoor je geen of pas later delays nodig hebt.) 

Het grotendeel van je antwoorden zijn regelrechte aanvallen tegen andere partijen en weinig technische en feitelijke uitleg over het systeem zelf. beetje jammer.

Wat betreft de spreidings meting, beweer je dat meyer nauwkeuriger dan 1 graden meet? Ik heb nog nooit ergens gelezen in technische specificaties waarin dat vermeld wordt. Sowieso als je je systeem niet nauwkeurig genoeg kan meten met 1 graden, of als je binnen die 1 graden blijkbaar zoveel afwijking verwacht dat je die wilt meten zit er toch echt iets zwaar fout in je ontwerp...

Dan je opmerking over de afwijking in meet microfoons.... Ja, deze "hoog leraar" die een eigen meetsysteem heeft ontwikkelt die door meerdere A merken gebruikt wordt oa om de uitgebreidste EASE data te genereren, heeft de apparatuur en kennis in huis om een meet microfoon te ijken. En dan nog, een meet microfoon die meer dan 0,5dB afwijking heeft is geen meetmicrofoon. 50% afwijking levert dan wel een verschil van 0,25dB op  :EEK!:  


De MSL opmerking vindt ik wat vreemd. Heeft SP iets gekopieerd (van meyer?) dan? 

Maar goed. Als iemand nog echte technische feiten gebaseerd op dit systeem openbaar wil maken hoor ik die graag. En ik hoop dat de rest, mij en mijn werkgever van elkaar kunnen loskoppelen in dit topic.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..... Wie wie is, is totaal niet relevant. Want helaas valt er met een bepaalde persoon hier niet inhoudelijk en op een volwassen manier over te praten.



Nou vind ik dat dus wel relevant. Je kunt me bellen door op die blauwe tekst hieronder te klikken, en het telefoonnummer te draaien dat er links onder in beeld staat.

En ik weet ook wel dat sommigen absoluut niet hier mogen verschijnen omdat hun baas dat verboden heeft, en ik weet van anderen dat ze hier alleen meelezen, en achter de schermen met PM-berichtjes mekaar de handel/omzet proberen af te pakken...

Verder weet ik ook dat hier diverse mensen een identiteitscrisis hebben of schizofreen zijn (meerdere nicknames).

Het leuke van Roland Mattijsen is dat hij een week of 4 geleden ff smstte / facebookte / waarna we een uurtje gebeld hebben over iets ingewikkelds wat niks met LEO te maken heeft. En alleen daarom al waardeer ik hem meer dan de illegale ik-mag-van-moeders-deze-week-een-nieuwe-mikrofoon-uitzoeken-dus-Meyer-is-rotzooi leechers. 

Dat "leuk" geldt trouwens ook voor een andere paar stomkoppen hier, onder eigen roep/handelsnaam die officieel niet meer meelezen, maar stiekem toch wel. 
Schoenen aanpassen.

----------


## M'Elodie

> dat is de eerste opmerking van je in dit hele topic die ik wel waardeer. 
> EV is trouwens een behoorlijke tijd TELEX -  en dus BoschGmbH geweest, en ook de sound- en 0dB-levels liggen iets anders daar dan hier. 
> Is JBL daarom slechter dan K&S? Is Klipsch daarom slechter dan Kling & Freitag?? Is EAW daarom slechter dan TW-Audio? Is Meyer daarom slechter dan SP?



niet relevant aan het topic...

----------


## jakkes72

Ik weet wel waar EAW een stuk slechter in is...: de marketing...

----------


## Bazeman

zielig gedrag dit....

----------


## jack

> geweldig goed toch? En ze *trappen* er allemaal in...




typefoutje

----------


## Gast1401081

> typefoutje



 of oud-almeloos….

----------


## Gast1401081

voor iedereen dit toch nog wat over LEO wil weten - of deze zomer naar duitsland op vakantie gaat - 

http://www.psneurope.com/livepsneliv...er-sound-s-leo 

en http://www.meyersound.com/sites/defa...marysville.pdf 

ik ga naar de warmte

----------


## Outline

Ik was van plan hier nog een inhoudelijke reactie op te geven maar eigenlijk denk ik (net als de rest):





En wat mij betreft heeft Bazeman gelijk als hij twijfelt aan de beweringen van Meyer...

----------


## purplehaze

> En wat mij betreft heeft Bazeman gelijk als hij twijfelt aan de beweringen van Meyer...



Tja ik wacht nog steeds op een gefundeerde reactie omtrent het LEO, ******** gaat dat niet doen klaarblijkelijk, hoeft ook niet zolang hij het eindelijk maar eens on topic houdt.
Maar misschien Rolmat.. die zit denk ik nog het dichtst op het Meyer vuur...

----------


## MusicXtra

We kunnen hier blijven mierenneuken of MS nou wel of niet genoeg info geeft over hun systemen. Feit blijft dat MS toch wel een van de wereldspelers is.
Als ik kijk hoe het systeem in elkaar zit, met een wave-guide die voor de 15" drivers zit waarvan er kennelijk 1 tot 1000 Hz door zou lopen zet ik daar ook mijn vraagtekens bij hoe ze dat op hebben gelost.
Uiteindelijk zullen ze echt wel een goed systeem hebben uitgedacht, dat wordt niet bepaald door mooie specificaties die al dan niet zouden kloppen, dat wordt bepaald door de markt. Ook een man als BigMick zal echt geen genoegen nemen met een minder systeem als hij weet dat er veel beter te krijgen is.
Kijk eens naar L'Acoustics, die stoppen 2 18" drivers in een sub die een rendement hebben van 95 dB, hun LA8 amp levert 1800Watt @4 Ohm en toch beweren ze dat de SB28 maximaal 139 dB kan produceren. Als ik ga rekenen kom ik echt niet verder dan 130 dB, hoe doen ze dat dan? Nexo met zijn enkel 18" sub waar 145 dB uit zou moeten komen..... Zijn zij ineens in staat om een vermogen van 4 kW in een enkel 18" met een rendement van 109! dB te kunnen proppen zonder dat het ding in rook opgaat?
't Spelletje is in mijn optiek heel simpel, wanneer L' Acoustics 130dB opgeeft voor hun SB28 koopt geen hond dat ding meer en zo geldt het voor alle merken.

----------


## Outline

Wat betreft die specs van LEO: Zie mijn opmerking in het Forum-topic.

@MusicXtra: Alle merken poetsen tegenwoordig de specs erg op. En heel vaak is het (bijna) niet meer terug te leiden tot kloppende/realistische specs. En dat vind ik jammer maar blijkbaar is het niet anders. Wat dat betreft zijn het net de verbruikscijfers in de folder van je nieuwe auto...

Overigens kun je ook wereldspeler worden met acceptabele kasten en goede marketing ipv andersom. Ligt voornamelijk aan je budget...

----------


## purplehaze

> Als ik kijk hoe het systeem in elkaar zit, met een wave-guide die voor de 15" drivers zit waarvan er kennelijk 1 tot 1000 Hz door zou lopen zet ik daar ook mijn vraagtekens bij hoe ze dat op hebben gelost.



Ik vind het ook een interesant gegeven vandaar.

----------


## dokter dB

Wat een kansloze discussie zeg.... ik kom nauwelijks meer op dit (of andere) forum(s) maar dit gaat echt nergens over zeg kom op.
Meyer sound is een commercieel amerikaans bedrijf, die bezig is met geld verdienen. Waarom zou je daar "fan" van willen zijn dan trap je dus in hun marketing zieltjes winnen verhaal en ben je gewoon een sukkel. Ik wil helemaal geen gelijk halen, hebben of whatever maar iedere 6 jarige kan dit inzien.

We weten allemaal dat een ander frans merk de eerste was en nog steeds hoge ogen gooit met hun line array en gewoon nog steeds de beste is. Geen amerikaan heeft dat getopt om zolang leading te zijn.
Bas heeft helemaal gelijk met zn verhaal over horizontale spreiding met dubbel 15". Meyer lult er een verhaaltje aan omdat ze goedkoper kunnen produceren door mid speakertjes weg te laten en dus meer kunnen verdienen. Maar het is TOTAAL niet bijzonder of vernieuwend. Maar het zal vast prima kunnen klinken.

Mijn vraag in alles is: klinkt het ergens naar.... daar richt ik me op. 90% heeft met mensen te maken en niet met spullen. beter goeie mensen en minder goeie spullen. 

Verder gun ik ieder zn handel en geloof in kerk ehh merk maar sorry dat is echt onzekerheid als je zo fanatiek iets denkt te moeten verdedigen wat door elke natuurkundige tegen te spreken is.  Laat de discussie open zoveel zielen zoveel meningen, respecteer dat.

ik hoop dat ik niemand beledigd heb en anders was het misschien een keer tijd.

amen

----------


## dokter dB

Wel gaaf dat Meyer overigens zoveel kennis met de wereld deelt dmv cursussen, mapp online, etc etc dat mag echt wel even gezegd worden want anders kom ik veel te specifiek negatief over en dat wil ik helemaal niet en is ook niet terecht want ze maken echt wel mooie en interessante produkten lijkt me.

----------


## Gast1401081

Welkom in de kansloze discussie dan maar...

Vooropgesteld dat ik absoluut geen M-junkie ben, maar gewoon een duidelijke mening heb over hoe iets moet klinken.
Verder is me alle Amerikaanse meuk nog veel te duur, al was het maar omdat de dollar vs. de euro nog steeds op 1,05 in de berekeningen staat ipv 1,30. 
Waar ik voornamelijk tegen ageer is de bonte boude belediging alhier van een club die de filosofie achter hun producten tenminste op orde heeft. 
En al helemaal dat die belediging gedaan wordt door een vent die een club vertegenwoordigt die niet eens een herleidbaar serienummer in haar producten durft te slaan of te graveren oid. 

Last nut not least is het spul voor de nominale PA-boer hier in den lande toch niet te betalen. Laat staan dat er een vraag naar is.
Die bedrijven die het wél in de schuur hebben of krijgen schijnen er wel tevreden over te zijn, anders hadden ze echt wel een ander kutsysteem gekocht.

----------


## Joost van Ens

En nu mis ik de I-like button>

----------


## djspeakertje

Iets met een spijker en een kop... (werknemer bij Gamma, dan krijg je dat :P )


Daan

----------


## Paul10

> Tja ik wacht nog steeds op een gefundeerde reactie omtrent het LEO, ******** gaat dat niet doen klaarblijkelijk, hoeft ook niet zolang hij het eindelijk maar eens on topic houdt.
> Maar misschien Rolmat.. die zit denk ik nog het dichtst op het Meyer vuur...



Ik ben ook zeer benieuwd, hoe Meyer het voor elkaar krijgt met het LEO systeem, ;-) maar denk niet dat we dat hier gaan lezen.

----------


## Gast1401081

zo, was ff weg, ben weer terug, en heb maar eerst eens een lekker kopje koffie ingeschonken. 

Moet achteraf erg lachen, en vooral mn laatste post  klopt wel lekker. 

Na nalezen vond ik echter de auto-vergelijking het beste, ook te gebruiken voor licht, voetbal, wielrennen, vuurwerk, etc etc etc....

----------


## Gast1401081

sterker nog: gewoon de fik erin!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

O, by the way...LEO betekend Lomp En Onhandig....

Maar dat ter zijde..;-)

----------


## aameijer

Ik ben al minstens een jaar niet meer op het forum geweest omdat ik het niveau erg vond dalen. Vandaag dacht ik "toch weer even kijken". Ik heb er echt spijt van. Vraag was bijzonder eenvoudig. Wat vinden we van LEO. Prima vraag en vervolgens 14 pagina's gezeik. Waar gaat dit toch over en wat zonde van een dergelijk forum. Los van een paar fundamentele opmerkingen (o.a van Roland en aantal anderen) totaal nutteloos. Gaat totaal voorbij aan het oorspronkelijke doel van dit forum: kennis delen met vakgenoten en misschien een leuke vraagbaak voor aanstormende technici. Hopelijk kunnen we snel weer terug naar de basis.

----------


## MusicXtra

Eerlijk gezegd vind ik dat als je in 8 jaar slechts 67 berichtjes hebt gepost ook maar weinig bij hebt gedragen aan het delen van kennis....
Maar, je verhaal ben ik het helemaal mee eens al is het een beetje mosterd na de maaltijd omdat er al genoeg over is geschreven.

----------


## salsa

Ik heb van Dave Rat begrepen dat hij met plezier op een Meyer LEO set heeft gemixt, ok het 'drukt' niet zoals zijn K1 maar vond het wel ok.
Dus.

Dave

----------


## NesCio01

> Eerlijk gezegd vind ik dat als je in 8 jaar slechts 67 berichtjes hebt gepost ook maar weinig bij hebt gedragen aan het delen van kennis....



[offtopic]
Gelet op de stats is het duidelijk dat er meer kennis wordt gehaald 
dan dat er wordt gebracht, althans dat is dan mijn persoonlijke uitleg
van de stats.

grtz

Nes
[/offtopic]

----------


## desolation

> Ik heb van Dave Rat begrepen dat hij met plezier op een Meyer LEO set heeft gemixt, ok het 'drukt' niet zoals zijn K1 maar vond het wel ok.
> Dus.
> 
> Dave



op dat niveau klinkt elke set eerlijk gezegd gewoon top. er zal altijd persoonlijke smaak zijn, maar top-level systemen die ingeregeld worden door toptechniekers als Dave Rat... daar zit echt geen crapsound meer tussen hoor

----------


## salsa

Goed, na dat ik de specs/afmetingen inzetbaarheid eens bekeken heb kom ik tot de conclusie dat dit gewoon weer de zoveelste Line Array systeem is voor de grotere klussen. Dat is nou net het probleem, er zijn al zoveel merken/systemen voor grote gigs, dus daar past Meyer LEO dan precies tussen...

Nee NEXO heeft er geen concurrent aan met hun STM, dat kan je wel 'klein schalig' inzetten met 1 sub,1bass,1 main, of hoe je het maar wil.
Uiteindelijk kan je 1 systeem in huis hebben voor kleine en grote klussen, dat is dus ook een betere 'return of investement' en minder 'stil stand' van systemen in de opslag!

Nee, zoveelste 'Boom in het Bos'...

Dave

----------


## desolation

aan de andere kant, als je een tour hebt staan waarbij je deze set drie jaar lang continu verhuurd hebt, waarom zou je dan een systeem kopen dat je kan opsplitsen in blokjes  :Smile:  ?

----------


## marczeebregts

Raar dat mensen een systeem beoordelen door alleen maar specs te lezen. 
Ik heb het LEO systeem gehoord, en was daar erg over te spreken. Fantastische spreiding en throw. Over het hele veld dezelfde druk. Petje af. Maar dat heeft een K1 natuurlijk ook, en E15 al helemaal.
Heb me nooit zo verdiept in specs, maar ik oordeel met mijn oren. Bovendien is ook de man achter het systeem de meest belangrijke factor. Ik heb W8L ook erg goed horen klinken, die wordt meestal in de grond geboord, maar dan is het gewoon niet goed ingeregeld. 

Kortom, ik hoop er ooit op te mogen mixen, pas dan kan ik het goed beoordelen. En dat geldt voor iedereen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Raar dat mensen een systeem beoordelen door alleen maar specs te lezen. 
> Ik heb het LEO systeem gehoord, en was daar erg over te spreken. Fantastische spreiding en throw. Over het hele veld dezelfde druk. Petje af. 
> 
> 
> .



Schijnt alleen technisch niet te kunnen. Volgens de mensen die er echt verstand van hebben heeft er ergens iemand dus stiekem een koptelefoon op je hoofd gezet, en deze ook stiekem weer weggehaald, geheel met ontvanger, batterijen etc.. 

Beetje dezelfde discussie als toe Michael Schumacher alle f1 races achter elkaar won, gedurende een decennium. Onmogelijk -  fraude - hij scheen tijdens de race maar de helft te wegen als bij stilstand - allemaal eerlijk waar hoor!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Schijnt alleen technisch niet te kunnen. Volgens de mensen die er echt verstand van hebben



En daar vallen die mensen door de mand, de mensen die werkelijk echt verstand van hebben weten dat het technisch ook gewoon mogelijk is.....

----------

